# guiri



## Outsider

In this post, Roi Marphille used the word "guiri" to refer to foreigners. I'm wondering whether this word has some relation to the infamous "gringo". Does anyone know?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> In this post, Roi Marphille used the word "guiri" to refer to foreigners. I'm wondering whether this word has some relation to the infamous "gringo". Does anyone know?


ja ja this famous word!
It is actually used in Castilian and Catalan. I don't know which one is the original..? I guess Castilian.
I knew the origin but now I don't remember. I'll check it in the net..

Anyway, you readers information: 
a guiri is generally a foreign person from the North of the Pirinees. For some it is an insult, not for me. I think that it depends on the context and in the way you use it.


----------



## Laia

You must be blond and have blue eyes. Oh, and wear always white socks with sandals. And wear mexican hat! And always dress like in an everlasting summer  Of course, most of you, guiris, are gorgeous!!

Never heard "gringo" before.


----------



## Fernando

I have found this:

"El origen de la palabra guiri es la abreviatura del término vasco Guiristino 'Cristino'. Es el nombre con el que durante las guerras que se desarrollaron en España durante el siglo XIX los carlistas designaban a los partidarios de la reina Cristina y después, por extensión, a todos los liberales y en especial a los soldados del gobierno. Un segundo significado se encuentra a principios del siglo XX, en el habla de los gitanos españoles para quienes los guiris eran los miembros de la Guardia Civil. En la actualidad en España se designa a los extranjeros con el término guiri, aunque se debe resaltar que este término no abarca a los que tienen al español como lengua madre y, generalmente, se refiere a los extranjeros que vienen a España como turistas."

How a term for liberals ended in a term for foreigners remains a mistery to me.


----------



## kiro

Hola, esto es lo que dice el DRAE:

*guiri**.*(Acort. del vasco _guiristino_, cristino).*1.* m. coloq._ Ál._ *tojo* (ǁ planta papilionácea).*2.* com. Nombre con que, durante las guerras civiles del siglo XIX, designaban los carlistas a los partidarios de la reina Cristina, y después a todos los liberales, y en especial a los soldados del gobierno.*3.* com. coloq. Turista extranjero. _La costa está llena de guiris._*4.* com. coloq. Miembro de la Guardia Civil.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

...así que parece que no tiene que ver con el catalán, pero con el euskera sí.​ 
Edit: perdona, Fernando, me ganaste.


----------



## jmx

The word "guiri" most probably entered Catalan from Spanish. It's not derogatory, and the way I understand it refers to anyone in Spain who looks both like a tourist and like a northern european, but maybe only with the second thing is enough. 

According to a friend of mine, the word is *turkish *and means simply 'foreigner'. In any case I don't think it was used in Spain some 20 years ago.


----------



## kiro

Outsider said:
			
		

> In this post, Roi Marphille used the word "guiri" to refer to foreigners. I'm wondering whether this word has some relation to the infamous "gringo". Does anyone know?


En mi opinión (como mero guiri ), sí es una palabra algo similar a "gringo", porque aunque la definición *3 *del DRAE dice: "Turista extranjero. _La costa está llena de guiris",_ me parece que por lo general se usa para referirse a algo más específico, como han mencionado Laia y jmartins.
¿Un portugués o un italiano puede ser un "guiri"? Por lo que yo he notado, lo normal es que se refiere a gente (y no solamente a turistas) del norte de Europa o de Norteamérica (sin incluir México, claro, porque allí la gente generalmente no es rubia y, que yo sepa, tampoco lleva como costumbre "white socks with sandals", jeje).
Yo personalmente creo que "guiri" lleva más connotaciones que tan solo "turista extranjero", por eso digo que es como la versión española de "gringo".


----------



## Laia

kiro said:
			
		

> En mi opinión (como mero guiri ), sí es una palabra algo similar a "gringo", porque aunque la definición *3 *del DRAE dice: "Turista extranjero. _La costa está llena de guiris",_ me parece que por lo general se usa para referirse a algo más específico, como han mencionado Laia y jmartins.
> ¿Un portugués o un italiano puede ser un "guiri"? Por lo que yo he notado, lo normal es que se refiere a gente (y no solamente a turistas) del norte de Europa o de Norteamérica (sin incluir México, claro, porque allí la gente generalmente no es rubia y, que yo sepa, tampoco lleva como costumbre "white socks with sandals", jeje).
> Yo personalmente creo que "guiri" lleva más connotaciones que tan solo "turista extranjero", por eso digo que es como la versión española de "gringo".


 
Pues no, un portugués o un italiano no serían_ guiris_ para mí, jeje. Pero todo depende.


----------



## Fernando

Posiblemente un italiano sería un "macarroni" y un portugués un portugués (ahora no se me ocurre cómo insultarles, lo siento).

Guiri is a derogatory term, but I think it is quite soft. Unless it has bad companions (quiri de m...) I would say it is almost affectional.

Por cierto, Laia. ¿Vienes mucho por aquí?


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Posiblemente un italiano sería un "macarroni" y un portugués un portugués (ahora no se me ocurre cómo insultarles, lo siento).
> 
> Guiri is a derogatory term, but I think it is quite soft. Unless it has bad companions (quiri de m...) I would say it is almost affectional.
> 
> Por cierto, Laia. ¿Vienes mucho por aquí?


 

sí, lo de macarroni es cierto como la vida misma... jajaja
y respecto a lo otro, bueno... jajaja


----------



## ampurdan

Vaya, yo siempre usé con un compañero italiano "spaghetti"... Hasta que opté por "tardato", pero eso ya no tenía nada que ver con la nacionalidad.


----------



## diegodbs

> How a term for liberals ended in a term for foreigners remains a mistery to me.


 
Durante la dictadura, los que se oponían a ella (liberales, demócratas, socialistas, comunistas, anarquistas, etc etc) siempre fueron calificados de "la anti España".

No me extrañaría nada que los carlistas navarros del siglo XIX, con esa
visión tan tolerante que les caracterizó "Dios, Patria y Rey", usaran despectivamente la palabra "guiri" para referirse a los liberales navarros y del resto de España. Naturalmente, si un carlista consideraba que un liberal no era de su patria, simplemente por no ser tan tradicionalista como él, trasladar "guiri" de liberal a extranjero no parece un paso difícil de dar. 

Digamos que sería una versión suavizada o complementaria de maketo. Las dos palabras, curiosamente, nacieron en el mismo sitio.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Pues no, un portugués o un italiano no serían_ guiris_ para mí, jeje. Pero todo depende.


 
Para mi sí que lo serían y más si llevan el sombrero mexicano.

Mei


----------



## Ariodante

He encontrado otra posibilidad de explicar la palabra "guiri". Existe en castellano una palabra "guirigay" que no tiene origen sino que es onomatopéyica e indica algo confuso y difícil de entender. Podría ser ésta la explicación del uso de guiri para extranjeros que hablan un lenguaje muy distinto del español. Así se explicaría que no se aplique a los italianos o portugueses. También hay que tener en cuenta el número de turistas. No se nos ocurriría aplicarlos a polacos o checos porque éstos vienen tan poco que casi no se les tiene en cuenta.


----------



## MALLUS

Por lo general "guiri" se aplica a los turistas del Norte de Europa. Italianos, portugueses e incluso franceses suelen estar excluídos de tal denominación.


----------



## ursu-lab

De vegades també es fa servir "guiri" per definir les persones extrangeres que viuen aquí (p.ex. Barcelona) i que, tot i els anys de residència al país, continuen sense integrar-se i relacionant-se només amb altres extrangers-guiris. Normalment és gent amb un poder adquisitiu elevat i que treballa d'"_artista_" o professions liberals (el típic "guiri" dels barris Gòtic-Born). 
És a dir, que sembla que actuen sempre com a turistes o viuen en la seva bombolla sense enterar-se de res, sense aprendre els idiomes locals (especialment el català, però tampoc el castellà) com si cada dia acabessin d'arribar o com si sempre estiguessin a punt de marxar. 
En aquest cas, l'he sentit per referir-se a qualsevole nacionalitat europea i no europea, italians i francesos inclosos.


----------



## rainbow84uk

Estic d'acord...sóc anglesa i jo em dic _guiri_ sense vergonya! jaja. Però els meus companys de feina diuen que soc molt poc _guiri_ perquè estic més o menys integrada, parlo castellà i català, tinc amics d'aquí, no em vesteixo com els típics turistes anglesos etc. 

_Guiri _can definitely be a derogratory term - I use it as such, and I've had it shouted at me in the street more than once. But I also use it all the time to describe myself and my English friends.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Fernando said:


> I have found this:
> "El origen de la palabra guiri es la abreviatura del término vasco Guiristino 'Cristino'. Es el nombre con el que durante las guerras que se desarrollaron en España durante el siglo XIX los carlistas designaban a los partidarios de la reina Cristina [...]



Al respecto -y sin pretender derivar el hilo en charla-, me hizo mucha gracia un día oír a un locutor de TV1, que comentaba un reportaje sobre las guerras carlistas, referirse repetidamente al "ejército *cristiano*", a "las fuerzas *cristianas*", etc. Pero no una vez, no: cada vez que tenía que decir "cristino" decía "cristiano" . Estuve esperando a ver si decía que Cabrera y Zumalacárregui no eran cristianos, pero no llegó a tanto .

Saludos,


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona nit a tothom,

El que em van comentar va ser que  la paraula "guiri" la van començar a emprar els "quinquis" referint-se als turistes estrangers, sense importar que fossin, Francesos, Anglesos, Americans, Japonesos, etc.. Per als quinquis els guiris son uns incauts que poden portar quantitats significatives de diners,  als qui poden robar mentre baden mirant o fent fotos als diferents indrets turístics de Barcelona. Un exemple del que acostumàven a dir; "anem cap a la Catedral que està ple de guiris"

Salutacions


----------



## Ibermanolo

Para mí un portugués, italiano, griego, mexicano....no es guiri por muy turista que sea.

Típicas nacionalidades guiris serían: ingleses, alemanes, holandeses, escandinavos, belgas, franceses...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los vasquismos en las lengua jergales, seguramente pasadas por dos vías, oficios ambulantes y jerga carcelaria, son una base de lenguas como el latín dos canteiros, lengua de mercheros, moinantes, quinquis. El _vasco es un sistema criptográfico_ perfecto por ininteligible para un hablante románico. El uso de vsquismos, por todas estas vias, incluso contamina las hablas gitanas.
De vez en cuando una voz de las jergas de germanía acaba subiendo hsta el habla cotidiana del general de los hablantes. 
Este es el caso de guiri (abreviación expresiva de guiristino, adaptación al vasco de cristino, soldado del gobierno de Madrid contra las sublevaciones carlistas, y que era usado  en Bilbao como sinónimo de agente del gobierno de Madrid (paea los vascos, todos extranjeros). No es difícil el paso a guiri (extranjero) y ya salido del mundo jergal a 'extranjero', de tipo "caucásico" de habla no románica (los franceses son gabachos, no guiris).
Este proceso de contaminación lexical en la que el vasco es lengua criptográfica está muy estudiado. En gallego, es fundamental para explicar la jerga de canteros (ofocio ambulante) ininteligible para un gallego no iniciado.


----------



## jmx

Como ya expliqué, la versión que yo conocía es que "guiri"  viene de "gauri", que es una palabra de lejano origen turco que pasó al árabe o a las lenguas bereberes del norte de África con el significado de 'extranjero', y de ahí pudo pasar al castellano via jerga militar, legionarios y tal. Solo he encontrado este enlace medianamente serio sobre el tema:

http://www.webs.ulpgc.es/revipsicoso/WEB/Numero_3/Vidal.pdf


----------



## Maize+Blue

If it helps any, I'd like to throw my two cents on the origin of the word "gringo". First let me say that I've done no official research, and this is just what my dad (who is Mexican) used to tell me, so you can take it for what it's worth .

When I was a child, he used to tell me that white, English-speaking Americans would wonder to the northern Mexico region with their flocks of animals looking for "green grass". The Mexicans did not understand them at all, and simply heard something that sounded like "gringo". Hence, every time the Americans would return, they'd call them the Gringos.

I'm not sure during which years this started happening, and therefore, I don't know if northern Mexico included the states lost in the Mexican cession (Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, etc.).

Alright, if there's no truth to that (which there actually very well could be ), at least it's a cool little story.

To answer the original question: if this story is true, it'd be hard to make a connection between guiri and gringo.

Fins després!

M+B


----------



## Poisonitzi

Etimológicamente he encontrado tres teorías para guiri: 
1- derivado del euskera guiristino a cristino, por la reina Cristina, término usado despectivamente por los carlistas para designar a los liberales
2- de la obra _Zumalacárregui_ de Pérez Galdós para nombrar despectivamente los carlistas a los guardias del gobierno porque en sus gorras llevaban las letras G.R.I (Guardia Real de Infanteria)
3- del guirigay, lenguaje incomprensible

Su uso es despectivo si queremos decir de un turista que no se adapta a las formas locales, por simple ignorancia o soberbia, y especialmente si su comportamiento es poco respetuoso (hasta para su propio país de origen) pero también puede ser un halago para enfatizar el hecho de lo interesante que encontramos a una persona no habitual. Se aplica a los turistas que tradicionalmente empezaron a venir a España, de idioma ininteligible y aspecto occidental. Por ello italianos y portugueses nos pueden parecer más vecinos que guiris; los norteafricanos no solían venir a pasar las vacaciones sino a trabajar y por ello eran inmigrantes; los latinoamericanos hablan español; y los asiáticos hasta ahora eran exóticos por lo lejano y desconocido.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia, bon' hora! 

He llegir el fil per damunt, damunt. Únicament escric per a informar-vos que la paraula "guiri", almenys per València-ciutat se referia en la post-guerra del 39 a la policia especial que es passejava per les platges  per a vigilar que compliren les normes d' "educació cívica". Açò vol dir: que les dones estigueren d'allò més tapades possible, sense provocacions per els homes(ma mare dixit). I en els primers anys posteriors al conflicte bèl·lic que les dones i els homes estigueren en zones diferents de la platja. Per açò a mi em costà adoptar guiri per als estrangers, i de volta en quan, se m'escapa anomenar guiri a la policia.


----------



## Agró

Us transcric l'entrada "guiri" del _Vocabulario navarro_ de Iribarren:
*
guiri*. Con el nombre de _guiris _se designó en la primera y segunda guerra civil a los soldados del ejército liberal que peleaban contra los carlistas.
Don Federico Baráibar, en su _Vocabulario de palabras usadas en Álava_ (Madrid, 1903) dice que la voz _guiri _es una abreviatura  de la palabra _guiristino_, corrupción de _cristino_. "_Guiristino _se abrevió en _guiri_, como _carlista _en _carca_". No es ésta su etimología.
Pérez Galgós en su Episodio Nacional _Zumalacárregui _(pág. 49) dice, copiándolo a su vez de las _Aventuras y desventuras de un soldado viejo natural de Borja_ que escribió el brigadier Don Romualdo Nogués, que la palabra _guiri _procede de la Guardia Real, unidad del ejército cristino, a cuyos componentes  derrotó Zumalacárregui en la batalla de Alsasua. Vestían estas tropas  casaca azul, correaje blanco en cruz, y unas gorras de pelo o morriones  con la chapa G. R. I. (Guardia Real Infantería).
"A los de la Guardia -escribe Galdós- se les llamó entonces _guiris_, porque llevaban tres letras, G. R. I., en la gorra y en la cartuchera, y _guiris _se les llama todavía".
La  explicación convence. Ahora bien, ¿era nueva la palabra o se aplicó ya  en la guerra de la Independencia a las tropas francesas?
En _Los españoles pintados por sí mismos_ (obra de 1845) y en el artículo _La Castañera_,  de Bretón de los Herreros, se habla de castaño (árbol) y de Castaños  (general), y aludiendo a su victoria de Bailén, dice Bretón:
"...y es fama que a cada tiro y a cada bayonetazo, escarnecían los nuestros a los _guiris _con un _¡toma para castañas!_".  ¿Llevarían las tropas francesas en sus gorras de pelo letras que  hubieran dado origen a la palabra? ¿O se tratará de una confusión de  Bretón de los Herreros, quien escribía esto después de terminada la  primera guerra civil?
Más me inclino por esto último.
A lo expuesto añadiré que en la zarzuela _El Arca de Noé_,  estrenada en Madrid el 26 de febrero de 1890, uno de los personajes (un  timador o caballero de industria) canta, aludiendo a los guardias:

Y si alguna vez los _guiris_
trabajando me pillasen
y los dátiles me echasen
que es una casualidad...

(El Dicc. incluye la palabra _guiri _como  "nombre con que designaban los carlistas a los liberales, y en especial  a los soldados del Gobierno" y como "individuo de la guardia civil". No  obstante, he creído oportuno explicar el origen de esta voz.)
Además de _guiris_,  los soldados carlistas designaban a los liberales con los apodos de _ negros _y _verdes _(por el color de sus guerreras) y con los de _cuscos_,  _pirujos _y _orzayos_. (_Pirujo _es despectivo de los de escasa estatura.) Les  llamaban _orzayos _(niñeros) porque defendían a Isabel II, que por haber  nacido en 1830 era niña en los años de la primera guerra civil  (1833-1840).


----------



## Elxenc

Guaiteu açò de l'Alcover-Moll:

GUIRI _m. _
Guàrdia municipal (Val.) «Guiri, guirigall, sopetes en all» (crit que feien els xiquets per importunar els guàrdies).
    Etim.: del cast. _guiri, _nom que els carlins donaven als soldats lliberals, abreviatura del mot basc _kiristinu _(=cast. _cristino_).


----------



## collons

El Caballero Audaz said:


> Al respecto -y sin pretender derivar el hilo en charla-, me hizo mucha gracia un día oír a un locutor de TV1, que comentaba un reportaje sobre las guerras carlistas, referirse repetidamente al "ejército *cristiano*", a "las fuerzas *cristianas*", etc. Pero no una vez, no: cada vez que tenía que decir "cristino" decía "cristiano" . Estuve esperando a ver si decía que Cabrera y Zumalacárregui no eran cristianos, pero no llegó a tanto .
> 
> Saludos,



La paraula "guiri" en basc ve de "giristino" però no sé d'on s'ho han tret que tingui res a veure amb "partidari de la reina regent Maria Cristina".

"Giristino" vol dir cristià i, en una zona cristianitzada molt tard (hi havia zones paganes fins ben entrat el segle XVIII; recordeu les cremes de bruixes), era aplicat despectivament a tots els estrangers, en general.

I, si aquest locutor aplicava "cristià" als partidaris d'Isabel II, només ho podria fer si parlava del període de regència de sa mare, Maria Cristina, de 1833 a 1840. Altrament, n'hauria d'haver dit isabelins o liberals, per contra de carlins o tradicionalistes.


----------

